# Hello



## aswbarry (Jan 31, 2005)

I thought I would say hello since I am new here. My friend (and Doula) has been posting here about my loss. As you can see from my signature I am Addie's mama; she was stillborn on November 28, 2004 at 39 weeks. I have been reading in the archives and wanted to thank you all for your kind words and all the support to my friend and to my family. These past two months have been hard and sad but we are hanging in there- some days better than others. This message board seems like just the thing I need to feel less alone and connect with mom's who have experienced similar loss. Can't wait to meet you all.


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

Your doula Sarah wrote a beautiful poem for Addie.

I am sorry about your loss. I think about her often. I don't know why I feel connected to her though. Your family is in my prayers and my heart.


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

PS I love your name. Welcome to MDC.


----------



## frankies_mama (Nov 16, 2002)

oh man,
even just you finally posting here makes me cry!

i'm more of a reader than a poster, but i'm glad you did, i really think that this group of woman can form an awesome support circle for you!


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

Welcome to MDC, I am glad to see you joining us.

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## liseux (Jul 3, 2004)

I am saying hello to you here too, even though I am also mostly a reader here. I`m so sorry about your daughter and have been keeping up with what your friend has written about her too. Please be easy on yourself right now. Grief is so different for everybody and even though I`ve lost a child I still never know what to say to a fellow bereaved mom. My son would be 3 this May and I found the first year to be the absolute hardest. I agree that this is a wonderful and helpful place to be. It really does help to feel less alone.


----------



## wilkers8 (Mar 22, 2004)

I wish I never had to say these words to another mother...a very gentle welcome.

My son was stillborn at 27 weeks and the women here have been very supportive and such a huge comfort to me. To know that my feelings were not strange or unusual in dealing with my grief was sometimes the only thing that seemed to get me through a day. I hope you find the same as the journey ahead will be long and full of ups and downs.


----------



## homebirthing (Nov 10, 2002)

Angela- I am very glad that you are coming here to Mothering. I really hope that these wonderful women will provide some comfort for you.

Sarah


----------



## KatherineinCA (Apr 4, 2002)

Angela--

Welcome. This board was a lifeline for me in the days and months after my loss. My son was stillborn at 38 weeks on November 10, 2002.

May you find love and support here.

Katherine


----------



## taradt (Jun 10, 2003)

and a gentle welcome

I am sorry about Addie

take care

tara


----------



## berkeleyp (Apr 22, 2004)

Welcome to our sad circle. I've followed what your doula has written about Addie and have thought of you and your family. I'm glad that you came here yourself and i hope that you find as much comfort here as i have.


----------



## sarah9774 (Feb 19, 2005)

I am sorry for your loss.. I too am new to this posting, I lost my Luke on 2/10/2005 still born at 40 weeks and 1 day. I hope that this site brings comfort to you as well. Take good care of yourself.

Sarah G.


----------



## Simply Nurtured (Nov 6, 2004)

Hello and welcome to Mothering...

I am also a doula, like Sarah, and have been with mamas who have experienced an unexpected outcome. I have also miscarried a very wanted baby myself...

In your own way and in your own time, I pray that you find your own path to peace. A baby's death is not something we ever "get over", we just grow to learn how to live in this world somehow without our precious child in our arms and our lives.

with much love,

~Wanda


----------

